# TCC Naturally while waiting for next tx



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Are you still    and    and trying for a natural miracle while you are on a break from any treatment (whether you are waiting to move on from clomid or IUI etc or inbetween your IVF/ICSI cycles)
Well here is the place to chat


----------



## littlebird (Nov 10, 2011)

i dont know if anyone will see this but i was wondering if there is anyone out there trying for a natural miracle in between treatment?  I have just finished round one of ivf with a bfn , and im wondering weather to go through it all again but still hoping for a miracle.  Is it ok to start trying again naturally so soon or are we supposed to wait before we try im confused xx


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi littlebird,

I'm not sure about the technicalities of  trying after IVF, I've just had my 2nd med IUI and just need some time away from all the jabs and pills and pessaries. The nurse didn't say anything about waiting so I presume there is no need.
I'm going to throw myself into some alternative therapies for the next 6 weeks and maybe leave it til the 2nd natural period before tx again..let the injection bruises and hormone spots clear off and try and focus on something else. The BFN is a bit fresh at the mo but it's nice to think of exploring other avenues.
A natural miracle would be amazing  
Here's hoping and lots of love & luck to you too,
Cee xx


----------

